# Which of these would you rather get for xmas?



## janwa09 (Nov 9, 2007)

Assuming that each of these items are of EQUAL value, which of these would you rather have for Christmas?


----------



## liv (Nov 9, 2007)

Electronics...I'm drooling over a Leica camera!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Honestly MAC holiday stuff. For example, next week's Of Beauty, Curiousitease and Finery release (all at once--I think mine will easily be over $200) I will have troubles picking what I want for my collection with what I'll realllllllly use. AH trying to make a prelim list but its hard, so it'd be nice if someone would buy me something from there, and in theory make my decisions easier! in theory!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 9, 2007)

Mac of course!


----------



## Willa (Nov 9, 2007)

Electronics, my mp3 is about to die


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 9, 2007)

a GC to a salon or spa, i've never been but always want to go, and i am totally stressed these days!!! :-/


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 9, 2007)

A GC, I need a massage so bad. Maybe I can convince my man we need to go for a couples massage... Could be hot.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2007)

Electronics. I have my eyes on the Iphone.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll take the shoes please. Summer is on it's way and I desperately need an assortment of shoes and sandals that look cute and feel comfy


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 9, 2007)

My boyfriend and I are after a modded X-Box with a full set of emulators and at least 1,000 games. Pretty hard to come by these days, but we think we might've found one! Yay! I'm also in dire need of a new cellphone.

I'd like some of the holiday collection, but since it's only two items.. I'll probably just buy those myself.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 9, 2007)

MAC (obviously) and a Canon 5D (a girl could dream right?)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 9, 2007)

Shoes or clothes.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 9, 2007)

shoes or clothes. i have enough makeup to last me a few years.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Nov 9, 2007)

MAC, please.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alexisdeadly* 

 
_MAC (obviously) and a Canon 5D (a girl could dream right?)_

 
...But I would LOVE a Canon 5D also!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 9, 2007)

i really want the light blue sony cybershot!
of course i want clothes too..and shoes. that was hard!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 10, 2007)

Around this time of the school year, GC to a spa baby.  MAC can't relax me like a good massage or facial....aaaaahhhhh


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 10, 2007)

diamonds. diamonds, diamonds, and more diamonds!


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 10, 2007)

MAC all the way! And some Lush too...........


----------



## umm_7amoody (Nov 11, 2007)

mac of course 

the whole collection


----------



## Glassdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

I would rather get jewellery or maybe a new camera... I've got most of the stuff that i want from MAC already. I'm just waiting for the Of Beauty and Metal-X collections.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

For me, I really need a new camcorder. I dropped my first one off the boat I was on... stupid I know.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2007)

i chose jewelry because i'm really waiting on an engagement ring. thats not going to happen this year tho lol


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 12, 2007)

I want to see another blue box from Tiffany's like I did last year. I think I almost had a heart attack when I saw it. LOL


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 13, 2007)

I would love to get my hands on a Metallic Eyes Palette, Warm Eyes Palette, Your Ladyship Pigment, and Sweet Sienna Pigment. And maybe some Finery Lip Sets, Queen's Sin Lipstick, and a brush set.

So yes, my vote goes to I'd want MAC holiday '07 things. =)

But clothes would be nice too! (Namely Pink from Victoria's Secret sweats and college loungewear...)


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 13, 2007)

I would love to get a pink Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W55 and I'm in desperate need of a new laptop, since my computer is almost 9 years old. Unfortunately we have to stick to a (small) budget so I usually get stuff like giftcards, a new fragrance, books or DVD's.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 13, 2007)

i want a new cell...i really want a blackberry!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shoes and clothes! Juicy Couture clothes please


----------



## LaChinita (Nov 16, 2007)

MAC holiday collection stuff...I'm already starting to drop hints with my bf...LOL.  Just today he tells me, "I know what you want for xmas... pigments."  I started cracking up because when I asked him what pigments are he says he doesn't know.  LOL.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

Clothes. AE has some lovely stuff that I need for winter!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 19, 2007)

I already have most of the MAC holiday collections... sooo... I want a WII PLEASE!!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 20, 2007)

I chose clothes because if other people don't get this for me, then I won't get it for myself lol. I always buy myself makeup but rarely any clothes. I just feel makeup is a better value for my money  I'll pay $30 for 2 lipglosses effortlessly but cringe when I see a top for anything over $15 hahaha!


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Nov 20, 2007)

M·A·C hollidays collection, of course!!


----------



## Medusa Designs (Nov 22, 2007)

Definately Mac Stuff.


----------



## meowrei (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh more M.A.C. please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always want more. hehehe


----------



## aziajs (Nov 24, 2007)

Electronic.  I need a new iPod.


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

I really, really, really want a canon dSLR camera. But it's $800. So I'll go with that, since the rest, I can actually somewhat afford. :[


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 26, 2007)

haha I already know I'm getting MAC for xmas. me and the boyfriend decided to just get eachother exactly what we want for xmas this year. Kinda boring, but very satisfying. 

I'm already making a list of what I'm gonna get.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 28, 2007)

i want a new mp3 player im kinda getting tired of my ipod and a laptop too!! but i still want some stuff from mac hahaha


----------



## mommymac (Dec 1, 2007)

I picked Clothes and Shoes, because there wasn't a catogory for Purses, but I'd rather have a nice big, soft bag and maybe a pair of Giraffe print shoes that got away from me at Nordstrom's.


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Dec 1, 2007)

Ohhhh a trip to the spa would be simply grand....I sent mum to Burke Williams for mothers day and hearing her tell of how divine it was really makes me want to see for myself


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Electronics...I'm drooling over a Leica camera!_

 
I'm with her on the electronics, I'm feenin' for a digital 35mm!!!!LOL


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 2, 2007)

Stuff from the MAC Holiday '07 collection & a Laptop


----------



## pinkular (Dec 2, 2007)

GC to a salon- my hair is in desperate need of highlights, a cut and some tlc!!!


----------

